# 09 Brute stuck in low I think lol



## DADYMAC (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello everyone...

I have a 09 brute 750... When I put it into high gear it seems like it's in low... When it's in low gear it does the same... When I put it into rev and override and then let off quick it stops on a dime and almost flips over doing a wheelie...any thoughts...? Thanks


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

stuck secondary clutch would be my thought


----------



## DADYMAC (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanx for the thought... But I've had the clutches apart already... Same issue... I'm thinking its something with the tranny... Either the teeth inside or the fork...


----------

